# Aftermarket radio throws check engine light and can't pull code??? Please help



## alterboy82 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi, my name is Jordan, and I recently purhased a 00 Beetle 1.8t. I had a pioneer head unit installed, and a few days later, the check engine light comes on. I bring it to the dealer and they say they cannot test it because it will not allow them to pull the code. Has this happened to anyone else here? Is there a way to intsall an aftermarket head unit? Please help me. What are my options? Only VW stereos(







) ? Hit me up asap, thanks in advance
Jordan


----------



## 83 Rabbit GTI (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket radio throws check engine light and can't pull code??? Please help (alterboy82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alterboy82* »_Hi, my name is Jordan, and I recently purhased a 00 Beetle 1.8t. I had a pioneer head unit installed, and a few days later, the check engine light comes on. I bring it to the dealer and they say they cannot test it because it will not allow them to pull the code. Has this happened to anyone else here? Is there a way to intsall an aftermarket head unit? Please help me. What are my options? Only VW stereos(







) ? Hit me up asap, thanks in advance
Jordan









What won't allow them to pull the code ?? Or do you mean they won't plug in their VAG tool because you have an afttermarket stereo ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket radio throws check engine light and can't pull code??? Please help (83 Rabbit GTI)*

The K wire is probrably hooked up to the blue wire comming from the radio. Pull out the radio and make sure that non of the blue wires that connect to the car side of the harness are connected. You should have a blue wire comming from the radio to the antenna adapter but thats it.


----------



## alterboy82 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket radio throws check engine light and can ... (Enfig Motorsport)*

does the 'K' wire need to be hooked to anything??? Do you know what color it is? please let me know, because it would like to mod soon, and check engine light is buggin me
thank you for all of your help!!!
Jordan


----------



## Realtech (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket radio throws check engine light and can ... (alterboy82)*

The K wire should not be connected to anything. I don't know what color it is. On after market wiring harnesses-- the kind that plug into the factory radio harnes-- the blue "remote wires or Amplifier turn-on wires" can correspond to the K-wire socket on the factory harness. If you apply 12v or gnround to the K-wire it can trip the CEL.
Take it back to the installer and make him get it fixed. disconnecting the Kwire from the aftermarket radio might not fix it. You'll probably have to have the car's computer reset.


----------



## alterboy82 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket radio throws check engine light and can ... (Realtech)*

thank you very much for all of your help. I greatly appreciate it!!! I will get it fixed this weekend, and flog the boy at Best Buy witha wiffle-ball bat!!!
Jordan


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket radio throws check engine light and can ... (alterboy82)*

Tell Best Buy Boy the K wire is the grey/white pin T8/3 black connector on radio


----------



## honesttussey (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket radio throws check engine light and can ... (Realtech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Realtech* »_The K wire should not be connected to anything. I don't know what color it is. On after market wiring harnesses-- the kind that plug into the factory radio harnes-- the blue "remote wires or Amplifier turn-on wires" can correspond to the K-wire socket on the factory harness. If you apply 12v or gnround to the K-wire it can trip the CEL.
Take it back to the installer and make him get it fixed. disconnecting the Kwire from the aftermarket radio might not fix it. You'll probably have to have the car's computer reset.









Yup, don't mess with the K-wire. it's diagnostic. Hooking a 12V source to it can actually fry a VAG COM so don't do it







On a side note I heard that if you install an aftermarket head unit in order to take your car to the dealer you have to put your stock radio back in b/c it "completes" the k wire circuit. Anyone know the deal with that?


----------



## cacho (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket radio throws check engine light and can ... (honesttussey)*

My friend was told all he had to do was pull it out and they'd be able to run the vag-com w/o any radio.


----------



## alterboy82 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket radio throws check engine light and can ... (cacho)*

ok, I have pulled my deck out and clipped the wire where the k wire connects to the remote wire on aftermarket wire harness. That means no more power to k wire. i reset the ecu by removing battery termianal for 10 minutes. Car has been fine, except after 2 days of driving, CEL came on again. It should be noted I also installed a cheesy bomz intake. But install went smooth, and everything is buttoned up. I have to bring my car in next to find out what is checking code. I will bring my stock deck so my bud can check it if there is a problem. any other help would be great, thanks a bunch all!
Jordan


----------

